# Подзвучка Аккордеона/Баяна



## Ghelios (2 Июл 2012)

Предлагаю отписаться тем, кто имеет опыт работы с микрофонами.
Нужен микрофон для подзвуки аккордеона(играю в группе) Материала ,на просторах интернета, удивительно мало по этому вопросу. Советуют брать *opus 86 beyerdynamic*. Вроде бы неплохая *прищепка*. 
Есть у кого соображения по данному вопросу?


----------



## bayanistka (3 Июл 2012)

*Ghelios*,

Opus 86- вариант неплохой. Но я бы посоветовал Вам не связываться с данной моделью. Купите лучше Аудио- Технику АТМ350. Сразу почувствуете разницу - они обладают более тонкой чувствительностью и прослужат намного дольше чем Бейердинамик. Да и в цене разница не так уж велика.


----------



## Valah (3 Июл 2012)

У меня Opus 82, пользуюсь им уже лет 7 и в принципе доволен. Из минусов: 1) ненадежное решение с крышкой, которая закрывает батарейку (крону), тем более, что она снизу а не сбоку, как на Sennheiser, AKG, и др.; 2) быстро садится крона (если аккумулятор на 200 mAh, то часа три работы; если батарея типа Duracel, то 6 часов); 3) если работать в составе с "живыми" барабанами и в небольшом помещении при энергичной музыке ловит другие инструменты и "заводится". 
По большому счёту, все эти проблемы решаемы, главное, что у него хороший приём сигнала; достойно снимает и не искажает звук со всей клавиатуры. 
Удачи в поиске!


----------



## Ghelios (3 Июл 2012)

Почитал про этот микрофон. Его советуют для духовых брать(сакс, труба , тромбон). Он идет без шнура и с радио? Там фантомное питание?
Основной приоритет при выборе микрофона у меня - он не должен заводится. Это очень распространенная проблема, часто аккордеон звучит тихо именно по этому - у звукорежа нет другого выбора.


----------



## Valah (3 Июл 2012)

Это радиомикрофон, там нет фантомного питания. Разница между 82 и 86 в способе крепления (прищепка и присоска), технические характеристики одинаковые. По поводу заводки, звукореж может вырезать частоту или поставить антифитбэк (мы так решаем проблему). 
А может лучше поискать и установить микрофоны внутрь инструмента (как у итальянцев)? Или купить аккордеон типа Roland, тогда точно проблем с заводкой не будет))


----------



## teo1234 (3 Июл 2012)

Neplohoi variant microfon AKG 516 ML s adapterom B29(vozmojnojno podcliuciti 2 microfona), ili adapter wireless AKG PT 40, PT 450 e PT 4000 a ese 
RADIOMICROFON AKG MOD. WMS40 MINI dlia acordeona,
udaci


----------



## Ghelios (3 Июл 2012)

Роланд или Хонер - пожалуй наилучшие варианты) Но это на будущее, пока консу нужно закончить))
Насчет микрофонов внутри инструмента - ограниченный бюджет пока не дает возможности эксперементировать. Есть знакомые, которые сами паяли схему, подзвучивали и левую и правую клавиатуру. Но это не очень надежно.

teo1234 писал:


> AKG MOD. WMS40 MINI


Спасибо за инфу, кстати хорошие отзывы об этом микрофоне и системе в целом


----------



## Valah (18 Дек 2012)

У кого есть опыт работы с микрофонами типа MT03- E SENNHEISER (EXTERNAL version) или как на видео: http://youtu.be/2YxIptNjYr8 напишите, пожалуйста, впечатления. 
У меня уже есть "beyerdynamic", но с ним иногда возникают проблемы о которых я писал выше Внутренние микрофоны пока не рассматриваю.
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## Яков505 (19 Дек 2012)

можете ещё здесь посмотреть! http://www.rumberger-soundproducts.de/


----------



## eXi (19 Дек 2012)

Тоже нужна была подзвучка. Мечтал о внутреннем. но потом понял что не потяну. Взял за 1000 грн Samson Co3. Конденсаторный. ловит правую отлично если с кемто играть, и выставить 180 град. не заводится никогда, разве что от контрабаса иногда. если одному играть, отодвинуть дальше, и ловит обе руки отлично. и стоечку к нему взял. очень доволен.


----------

